# ...what's growing on my plants?



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Anybody have any idea what the white fuzzy stuff is? Is it some type of mold or fungus and should I be worried about it? It seems to only affect my salvinia as the dwarf water lettuce that's in there is fine, as well as the plants that are below the water line.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have no idea what It could be...I would just keep an eye on it, but don't think it's anythin harmful.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I have that on my salivinia also, but its only on the older leaves that are dying. New growth doesn't have that. It may be normal but I'm not sure.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I have no idea what It could be...I would just keep an eye on it, but don't think it's anythin harmful.





gorillakev said:


> I have that on my salivinia also, but its only on the older leaves that are dying. New growth doesn't have that. It may be normal but I'm not sure.


bleh, i don't think it's harmful either. it was happening for like a month in my other 2.5 gallon before i tore it down and my fish didn't seem at all affected by it. it's just rather unsightly and i'd like to figure out how to prevent it if possible. >.> i noticed the opposite from you though, gorillakev. my plantlets don't start dying until they're completely COATED in whatever this is. but i usually toss it out way before that happens.

i guess it'll just remain a mystery. thanks for your help though!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like powdery mildew. *Scratches my head* It affects houseplants a lot and I never knew it could go to aquatic plants. Well, powdery mildew is most often found in humid places.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

You can take a few of the affected ones out and mist them with hydrogen peroxide for about 45 seconds, then rinse off and place in a new bucket of clean water and see what happens. It could be a form of mold/fungus feeding on dust that settles on the floaters. If the hydrogen peroxide kills it off, you can repeat the treatment with all the plants and replace. Can't guarantee it'll work, not sure what that is. Do you have any close ups?


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

Actually, I didn't realize this is salvinia. This is normal for salvinia, the fuss is a type of plant growth.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

I'm sorry this took so long but this is as much of a close up that I could get. 

edit:



Gallium said:


> Actually, I didn't realize this is salvinia. This is normal for salvinia, the fuss is a type of plant growth.


wait so the white fuzz is new salvinia? o:


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

Oh okay, the better picture clears a few things up. That's not normal, looks like a fungus or mold to me. 

I would thin out the amount you have and clip back any leaves that are heavily infested with this. There may not be enough air flow around the leaves, coupled with warmth and humidity from the water will make it worse. If you do that it should hopefully dissapear.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Gallium said:


> Oh okay, the better picture clears a few things up. That's not normal, looks like a fungus or mold to me.
> 
> I would thin out the amount you have and clip back any leaves that are heavily infested with this. There may not be enough air flow around the leaves, coupled with warmth and humidity from the water will make it worse. If you do that it should hopefully dissapear.


I ended up throwing most of it out when I replanted my tank today. I'll try to do a better job of not letting it take over again! Thank you!


----------

